# Germinating Nanking Cherries



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how to germinate Nanking Cherries from the stones?

I'd like to grow a bunch to plant along my ditch edge.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

> Propagation
> 
> Seed propagation is the usual method of growing Nanking cherry. Collect mature fruit in August and macerate in water. Float off the pulp and air-dry the seed. Plant seed 2 cm (1 in) deep in September. Cover seedbed with sand to prevent surface crusting.
> 
> ...


http://www4.agr.gc.ca/AAFC-AAC/display-afficher.do?id=1199742897828&lang=eng


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the information WY White Wolf.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I shouldn't think it would be very hard; my nanking cherries drop fruit and little bushes pop up all around them as volunteers. Right now we're making cherry pies.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't seen any volunteers around my bushes.

My neighbor planted some seeds in her garden last fall but so far hasn't seen anything grow.

Maybe I'll try some cuttings. I'd like to get them started this summer.


----------

